# TUG members in Toronto



## Roy&Eira (Sep 26, 2007)

Our next meeting will be at York Reception Centre - 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday October 28, 2007
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.
Bob Greenhalgh will MC our meeting. 
Barb Collinson will provide a PC and projector for our presentations.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Michael Gallagher, Director of Business Development, Dial An Exchange LLC– USA. 
3:30 – Keith Chen, China visit. He has been visiting China 3-4 times/year for the past two years
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Sep 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see everyone!

Dori


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll be there with Lynn Ortiz...I guess my $5 donation can be in either currency!!?!!


----------



## Roy&Eira (Oct 21, 2007)

*Reminder for October 28th*

York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday October 28, 2007
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.
Bob Greenhalgh will MC our meeting. 
Barb Collinson will provide a PC and projector for our presentations.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Michael Gallagher, Director of Business Development, Dial An Exchange LLC– USA. 
3:30 – Keith Chen, China visit. He has been visiting China 3-4 times/year for the past two years
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

We are going to set up a conference call facility for those who wish to hear Michael Gallagher but can not attend the meeting. We will have a 416 number that means that you will have to pay for any long distance charges if you are outside the 416 dialing area. If you wish to participate in the conference call please e-mail me and I will send you the access phone number and codes.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   
If you can contribute any items for the sign-in/business card draw, please bring them along.
We need a volunteer take photos for our web pages on the TUG site.

Roy & Eira


----------

